
iPhone 7 Plus: Software Is Eating the (Camera) World - c2prods
https://medium.com/fstops/iphone-7-plus-software-is-eating-the-camera-world-fa8548b93017#.ernt3t9el
======
mboses
At the end of the day the user cares about quality photos and if the software
works then why not

